# Meetings > Workshops >  NSLU2 miniWorkshop

## socrates

Λοιπόν και την επόμενη Τετάρτη 21/5 μαζευόμαστε στον Σύλλογο.

Εκτάκτως αυτή την Τετάρτη θα φέρουμε να NSLU2 μας τα οποία με το κατάλληλο στήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αρκετά 'μαγικά' πράγματα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ευκαιρία να τα δουν από κοντά και να τα μάθουν  :: 

Παραθέτω την λίστα με το wish list μου...

- running OpenSSH for secure login
- Overclocked to 266MHz

- Being my fileserver (Samba and ProFTPD)
- ext. network storage for 1 MacBook, 1PC and 1 Linux
- ext. network storage for 1 Dreambox 7000s satellite receiver

- Logging of "everything" with syslog
- "intrusion detection" with portsentry
- Backup jobs (rsnapshot?)
- OS X desktop complete backups via NFS mount and the psync perl script (before you get excited, the perl script is on the mac side)

- Automatic torrent-downloader
- iTunes server to Windows and Mac (via mt-daapd)

- Cups USB printing

και τα μισά να κάνω θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Another FireNAS story... Get yourself a decent PC  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Λοιπόν και την επόμενη Τετάρτη 21/5 μαζευόμαστε στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> Εκτάκτως αυτή την Τετάρτη θα φέρουμε να NSLU2 μας τα οποία με το κατάλληλο στήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αρκετά 'μαγικά' πράγματα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ευκαιρία να τα δουν από κοντά και να τα μάθουν 
> . . .


Ερωτήματα:
1. Δηλαδή θα πάρουμε ένα "παρθένο" μαμίσιο NSLU2 και θα κάνουμε την διαδικασία από το μηδέν; Μακάρι.  ::  
2. Θα του βάλουμε debian;  ::  
3. Τι ώρα θα μπει επί πάγκου το πειραματόζωο; Μην χάσουμε την αρχή. Είναι σημαντική.  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Λοιπόν και την επόμενη Τετάρτη 21/5 μαζευόμαστε στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> Εκτάκτως αυτή την Τετάρτη θα φέρουμε να NSLU2 μας τα οποία με το κατάλληλο στήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αρκετά 'μαγικά' πράγματα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ευκαιρία να τα δουν από κοντά και να τα μάθουν 
> . . .
> 
> 
> Ερωτήματα:
> ...


1&3 Το δικό μου είναι παρθένο αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω δουλειάς δεν μπορώ να έρθω πριν τις 6
2. Ναι θα μπει debian σε αυτό και όσα άλλα έρθουν και θέλουν

Νίκο (badge) θα είσαι διαθέσιμος? Η εμπειρία μετράει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## badge

> Νίκο (badge) θα είσαι διαθέσιμος? Η εμπειρία μετράει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Ναι αλλά θα σκάσω μύτη μετά τις έξι και μισή, έχω μια δουλίτσα.

Debian βάζουμε γιατί είναι κάτι που είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένο και διαθέτει άφθονα πακέτα, αν θέλετε μπορούμε να βάλουμε είτε Gentoo είτε custom distros ειδικές για NSLU2 (SlugOS, UnSlug).

----------


## vmanolis

> 1&3 Το δικό μου είναι παρθένο αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω δουλειάς *δεν μπορώ να έρθω πριν τις 6*
> 2. Ναι θα μπει debian σε αυτό και όσα άλλα έρθουν και θέλουν
> 
> Νίκο (badge) θα είσαι διαθέσιμος? Η εμπειρία μετράει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.





> Ναι αλλά θα σκάσω μύτη *μετά τις έξι και μισή*, έχω μια δουλίτσα.


Δηλαδή καλά θα ήταν να το κανονίζαμε λέτε κατά τις *7* ;  ::  




> Debian βάζουμε γιατί είναι κάτι που είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένο και διαθέτει άφθονα πακέτα, αν θέλετε μπορούμε να βάλουμε είτε Gentoo είτε custom distros ειδικές για NSLU2 (SlugOS, UnSlug).


Μάλλον θα πούμε από κοντά ποια έπιλογή εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα αναλόγως τις ανάγκες μας.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Λοιπόν και την επόμενη Τετάρτη 21/5 μαζευόμαστε στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> Εκτάκτως αυτή την Τετάρτη θα φέρουμε να NSLU2 μας τα οποία με το κατάλληλο στήσιμο μπορούν να κάνουν αρκετά 'μαγικά' πράγματα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ευκαιρία να τα δουν από κοντά και να τα μάθουν 
> 
> Παραθέτω την λίστα με το wish list μου...
> 
> - running OpenSSH for secure login
> - Overclocked to 266MHz
> 
> ...


Τελικά θα ισχύσει για έναρξη στις 19:00 ;  ::  
Έτσι για να προετοιμαζόμαστε όσο προλάβουμε: Τι είναι όλα αυτά; Τα εξηγείς με απλά λόγια για όσους ενδιαφέρονται;  ::  
Εγώ τα μισά με το ζόρι καταλαβαίνω...  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αλήθεια, αν φέρω μαζί μου το NSLU2, θα προλάβουμε να του περάσουμε debian firmware και κάποιες βασικές υπηρεσίες όπως έναν FTP server και uTorrent client (π.χ. Flux) ;  ::  

Από την στιγμή που μόλις σήμερα κατάφερα και πέρασα με τον σωστό τρόπο το debian firmware στο NSLU2 μου, λέτε να είναι εφικτό να το "αφήσω" συνδεδεμένο στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο και να κάνω απομακρυσμένα από την έδρα μέσω του δικτύου μας την όποια εγκατάσταση πακέτων και ρύθμιση παραμέτρων, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα παίζουμε μέσω ethernet;  ::   ::   ::  
Λέω... μήπως...  ::  (μην βαράτε αν λέω μπαρούφα, please...).  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> λέτε να είναι εφικτό να το "αφήσω" συνδεδεμένο στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο και να κάνω απομακρυσμένα από την έδρα μέσω του δικτύου μας την όποια εγκατάσταση πακέτων και ρύθμιση παραμέτρων


Αν έχεις sshd σηκωμένο, γίνεται.
Και μπαίνεις με PuTTY (από Windows).




> αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα παίζουμε μέσω ethernet;


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το layer2 (ethernet/wifi/whatever), all-IP είναι το δίκτυο (εκτός αν παίζει κανένας δεινόσαυρος ακόμα με IPX  :: )

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> λέτε να είναι εφικτό να το "αφήσω" συνδεδεμένο στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο και να κάνω απομακρυσμένα από την έδρα μέσω του δικτύου μας την όποια εγκατάσταση πακέτων και ρύθμιση παραμέτρων
> 
> 
> Αν έχεις *sshd* σηκωμένο, γίνεται.


  ::  Και αυτό πως γίνεται ο ε ο ;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...


Βρίσκεις το scriptάκι του ssh daemon και τον εκκινείς.

Δηλαδή κάτι σαν αυτό:


```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

edit: Αυτό αν δεν είναι σηκωμένος από default, αλλιώς δεν χρειάζεται. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει telnet ή ssh από default, μάλλον το δεύτερο...

----------


## vmanolis

Πάντως με το putty μπαίνω μια χαρά (αν για αυτό πρόκειται)...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Ωραία αφού δεν υπάρχουν αντιρήσεις μεταφέρεται την επόμενη Τετάρτη ίδια ώρα (να προετοιμαστούμε και καλύτερα)!


Υπενθύμιση για το αυριανό μίνι-Workshop με θέμα το Linksys NSLU2 με ώρα έναρξης 19:00.  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ωραία αφού δεν υπάρχουν αντιρήσεις μεταφέρεται την επόμενη Τετάρτη ίδια ώρα (να προετοιμαστούμε και καλύτερα)!
> 
> 
> Υπενθύμιση για το αυριανό μίνι-Workshop με θέμα το Linksys NSLU2 με ώρα έναρξης 19:00.


Όποτε ξεκινάει κατά τις 19.30-20.00?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Βασικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω κυρίως τον Νίκο (badge) αλλά και τον Αλέξανδρο (acoul) για την καθοδήγηση και υπόδειξη στα πρώτα βήματα του σεταρίσματος του NSLU2 στο θέμα των υπηρεσιών.  ::  
Έχω δρόμο ακόμα...  ::  

Υ.Γ.: Ωραίες οι πίτσες παιδιά. Ευτυχώς που "κάνω κράτει" όσο μπορώ. Ακούς Γιώργο των "Ειδικών Δυνάμεων" ; (κυριολεκτικά)  ::

----------


## badge

Εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη εμπλοκή μου στο θέμα των NSLU2, λόγω εμπλοκής του άλλου project, το οποίο την άλλη εβδομάδα θα δουλέψει πολύ καλύτερα, hopefully και με ήχο  ::  

Παρεπιπτόντως, επειδή ερωτήθηκα πάρα πολές φορές το προϊόν είναι αυτό :
http://www.ebw.gr/Store/Default.aspx?ta ... uage=el-GR
Και που ρώτησα στο κατάστημα πρέπει να του έχουν μείνει 5 με 6 κομμάτια.

----------


## socrates

Η όλη ιστορία με τα nslu ήταν να γίνει ένα kick off και να αρχίσουν και άλλα άτομα να παίζουν με αυτά τα μηχανάκια.

Ένα ευχαριστώ στον Νίκο (badge) που τον κλέψαμε από ένα άλλο projectaki με την δικιά του όμως σημασία.  ::  

Εγώ ότι ήταν να πάρω το πήρα από τα παιδιά και σίγουρα η συνέχεια θα είναι κάπου πάνω στο γραφείο μου περνόντας τα διάφορα πακέτα και κάνοντας τις απαραίτητες δομικές.

Για να ανεβάσω τον πύχη ένα σκαλοπάτι ακόμα μπορείτε να δείτε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον project που έχει γίνει σε ένα άλλο ασύρματο δίκτυο στον Καναδά που περιγράφει βήμα προς βήμα την διαδικασία.

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9409

Όρεξη να έχουμε δηλαδή, να φτιάχνουμε.

Και μερικά χρήσιμα links...
http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/Main/HomePage
http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/FAQ/HomePage
http://www.cyrius.com/debian/nslu2/

----------


## acoul

> Βασικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω ...


είσαι στον σωστό δρόμο Μανώλη! Το Open Source είναι turbo αίσθηση και η δυναμική του ανεπανάληπτη. Ο στόχος --> να ωριμάσουμε και να δούμε το κίνημα του open source σαν το πράσινο δενδράκι που μας παρέχει το απαραίτητο οξυγόνο και στο οποίο οφείλουμε με κάθε τρόπο να εξασφαλίσουμε την βιωσιμότητά του με την μικρή μας συνεισφορά. ψιλά γράμματα ακόμη αλλά βασικές και απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για να κρατήσουμε κάποιες ποιότητες που χάνονται σιγά σιγά στην χωρίς όρια και όρους απαλλοτρίωση του πολυεθνικού κέρδους ...

σας μπέρδεψα; κλείνω με ένα σλόγκαν --> το open source είναι τρόπος ζωής και ελπίδα άμυνας για το οργουελικό αύριο.

η λέξη κλειδί: συνεισφορά

... το wiki Μάνο  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ... απαλλοτρίωση του πολυεθνικού κέρδους ...


Να υποθέσω αναφέρεσαι στις RedHat, Novell, IBM, SUN, Mandriva κλπ;  :: 

Εντάξει, είπαμε, να βαφτίσουμε το ψάρι κρέας (TM), αλλά δεν τρώμε και όλοι κουτόχορτο.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Αποσπάστηκε από το "Meeting στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου κάθε Τετάρτη". 
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=16031&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε εδώ.

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά έχω ένα 266 από το εργοστάσιο το δουλεύω εδώ και 7 μήνες με debian etch τρέχει πάνω τα παρακάτω copy από το login του!  ::  plus τα υπόλλοιπα με το χέρι!  :: 



```
 __________________________________________________________
|        Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 on a Linksys NSLU2           |
| with a 200gb IDE Disk, running the following services :  |
|                                  1. sshd                 |
|                                2. smbd                   |
|                              3. ftpd                     |
|                            4. httpd                      |
|                          5. php5-cli                     |
|                        6. squid                          |
|                      7. Xvncserver                       |
|__________________________________________________________|
|        Server Location : http://                         |
|__________________________________________________________|
|                         Have fun!                        |
|                     Asos Illusionist                     |
|                    ([email protected])                    |
|__________________________________________________________|
```

Εννοείται sshd και samba + ftp και php/mysql το httpd είναι ο lighttpd ελαφρής και δυνατός!
Επίσης telnet και squid και έχω και 2,5mb ram free!

Μέσα όταν το δουλεύω (all day ανοιχτό) rtorrent μέσω screen με τουλάχιστον 2~3 torrents γιατί παραπάνω μπουκώνει!

Ο vncserver παίζει μέσω virtual framebuffer με xfce και παίζει dillo/fireweazel και άλλα επίσης τρέχει gnome & kde libs μπορεί και ktorrent και azureus αλλά μέχρι να τα ανοίξει παίζει να περάσει καμιά 15ριά λεπτά! Καθαρά δλδ για φηγούρα!

Είναι το πιο λατρεμένο μου μηχάνημα!

----------


## Somnius

Και το πιο λατρεμένο μου μηχανάκι το μάτιασα και τώρα έχει κλατάρει..

Δυστυχώς μετά από ένα distro-upgrade εδώ και 3 μήνες δεν βοotάρει.. περιμένω περιμένω.. και δεν μπορώ από τα λαμπάκια να καταλάβω που είμαι τι γίνεται κλπ κλπ..

Παιδιά.. θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια.. θα μπορέσει κάποιος να με heeeeelp!!  ::

----------

